
Cloning Server Admin from Mac OS X Server - smashingfiasco
https://www.classicmacfinder.com/server-admin/
======
smashingfiasco
This is a start on cloning the late great Server Admin app from Mac OS X
Server into a web application. It's incomplete functionality-wise, but you are
able to click through all of the setting panels for each service.

Link to blog post with rationale behind why I cloned Server Admin:
[https://www.bszyman.com/blog/administering-servers-used-
to-b...](https://www.bszyman.com/blog/administering-servers-used-to-be-fun)

